# Buying land in the SMA outskirts



## kathleentitus (Mar 13, 2010)

After living in SMA for a year, three years ago, I'm hoping to return to buy land in the outskirts. I hope to develop a subsistence farm relatively near SMA and to have my own art gallery. 

In terms of buying land in the SMA area, I'm concerned that 3 years ago, expat friends of mine were worried about a potential water shortage in SMA around 2017. Is this still a concern?

How would you evaluate the SMA outskirts in terms of buying land for a subsistence farm? Are there any areas that are known to be undesirable for development?

Has the hospital in SMA undergone improvements and more of a relationship with Mayo Clinic – as projected? How would you rate the quality of medical care in SMA with the area (Queretero and Leon)?

Thanks for your help in making the final decision… I will probably be coming to look at land in the SMA outskirts later this fall…
Catalina


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

After wintering 4 years in San Miguel(SMA), we also decided to take an expanded view, but more for animals than farming. We almost bought a piece that would have been great for farmings as well as animals along the Laja River near Atotonilco.
If I were looking, that would still be my 1st choice area.
We heard a lot about possible water shortages in the 2005-2006 time frame but not much since. Could be some pretty strong rainy seasons or a slow down in construction with the economic problems although they did authorize the construction of a golf course.
Utilities should always be high on the question list, along with status of escritura of course. The property that we looked at had easy electrical access and a well.
I don't know about Mayo Clinic status but do know that friends in SMA are pleased with hospital progress. We have used Hospital de la Fey in the past but where we bought is equal or less time to Hospital Las Angeles in Queretaro so that our 1st choice. I do know that SMA is trying to get involved in medical tourism but doubt that they have the same complement of specialists as Queretaro. I really have no knowledge of Leon.


----------



## kathleentitus (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for your very interesting reply. As a result, I've enjoyed researching the Laja River and Atotonilco online. I have written to a real estate agent for more info about development of subsistence farms in the SMA area.

I'm sorry for the delay in my response, but my father has developed serious complications to Parkinson's disease and my family has just had to put him in a nursing home. So, my concerns about medical care in Mexico have become even more of a priority. I plan to start a new thread with Expat Forum to learn about possible live-in nursing care in SMA or GDL. 

Thanks again!
Catalina





conklinwh said:


> After wintering 4 years in San Miguel(SMA), we also decided to take an expanded view, but more for animals than farming. We almost bought a piece that would have been great for farmings as well as animals along the Laja River near Atotonilco.
> If I were looking, that would still be my 1st choice area.
> We heard a lot about possible water shortages in the 2005-2006 time frame but not much since. Could be some pretty strong rainy seasons or a slow down in construction with the economic problems although they did authorize the construction of a golf course.
> Utilities should always be high on the question list, along with status of escritura of course. The property that we looked at had easy electrical access and a well.
> I don't know about Mayo Clinic status but do know that friends in SMA are pleased with hospital progress. We have used Hospital de la Fey in the past but where we bought is equal or less time to Hospital Las Angeles in Queretaro so that our 1st choice. I do know that SMA is trying to get involved in medical tourism but doubt that they have the same complement of specialists as Queretaro. I really have no knowledge of Leon.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

My mother is also suffering from Parkinson's and we opted for assisted living as she had long term care but bought before home care an option. We seriously looked at an assisted living facility in San Miguel both because had heard good things and cost much less. However she is an Ohioan and wanted to stay at a place on Lake Erie.


----------

